# framing around drain stack clean



## A&J (Jan 2, 2011)

Currently framing basement. There are two drain stacks with clean outs at the bottem. One clean out is lies in the intersection of two walls. Is it okay to completely block of access to this clean out if the other remains accessable?


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

No. Frame it so you can install an access panel. If the drains were to block up the plumber will need to know quickly where the clean outs are located.


----------



## A&J (Jan 2, 2011)

Due to shower location which is already roughed in, the wall ties in to the exterior wall exactly where the clean out is.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Your new framing needs to accommodate the pre-existing plumbing work, unless you're also modifying that. Those cleanouts are there for a reason, and ignoring them for your current convenience can spell big trouble down the road for the HO--and by extension, you.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Sometimes we rent the big snake and if you have never used one you will not understand the room you need to run it. If you have things to tight you can not get the big 1" snake in and work the ten foot sections of pipe.

Often when people have buried this on us in the past we snake down the main floor toilet line. Removing the toilet and giving us a nice access point.

But man does the "****" ever fly. 

JW


----------

